# Pop-Up auf Link öffnen (250x100) ohne javascript



## nitrobesim (10. Dezember 2004)

Hallo!

Also ich hab halt ne normale Seite und dort sollen bei bestimmten links, wenn man draufklickt, so kleine pop-ups geöffnet werden mit bilder den den jeweiligen Link.
Aber auf vielen Websites geht das ohne ein Javascript Tag.

Wie macht man das? Also, dass der Pop Up dann die bestimmte Größe hat und unten kein Javascript.... bla bla bal steht


----------



## Sven Mintel (10. Dezember 2004)

Ohne Javascript....garnicht, zumindest nicht in einer von dir bestimmten Grösse.

Man könnte die Bilder in iFrames anzeigen.... das ginge auch ohne JS.


Wenn du mit _und unten kein Javascript.... bla bla bal steht_ lediglich meinst, dass dich die Anzeige in der Statusleiste stört, dann lege das Öffnen der Popups auf einen JS-Event(onclick bspw.)... in der Statusleiste sieht man es nur dann, wenn der Funktionsaufruf im href-Attribut eines Links notiert ist.


----------



## nitrobesim (10. Dezember 2004)

Okay. und wie macht man das?


----------



## Gumbo (10. Dezember 2004)

Wie macht man was? Bitte etwas präziser.


----------



## nitrobesim (10. Dezember 2004)

*dich die Anzeige in der Statusleiste stört, dann lege das Öffnen der Popups auf einen JS-Event(onclick bspw.)... in der Statusleiste sieht man es nur dann, wenn der Funktionsaufruf im href-Attribut eines Links notiert ist.*


Das!


----------



## Sven Mintel (10. Dezember 2004)

```
<a onclick="window.open('seite.htm','fenstername','widh=250,height=100')">Popper</a>
```


----------



## cameeel (11. Dezember 2004)

kann es sein das ich mit dem befehl nur htm, html, php etc dateien öffnen kann und keine bilder also .jpg .gif etc 
weli ich bräucht so nen befehl für bilder weil ich keine lust hab für jedes bild ne extra htm datei zu erstellen, gibts so nen befehl

thx


----------



## SilentWarrior (11. Dezember 2004)

Natürlich kannst du damit auch Bilder anzeigen lassen:
	
	
	



```
<a href="bild.jpg" onclick="window.open('bild.jpg', 'Bild', 'width=250, height=100'); return false;">Bild</a>
```


----------



## cameeel (11. Dezember 2004)

thx für die schnelle antwort, das ist nur nicht genau das was ich gescuht hab.

ich will das das bild in einem popup fenster aufgeht, bei diesem code geht das bild in einem ganz normalen explorere fenster auf (also mit der menüleiste oben)

kann ich die menüleiste auch wegmachen weil dann wärs genau das richtige ^^


----------



## SilentWarrior (11. Dezember 2004)

Häh? Wtf ist der Unterschied zwischen einem Pop-Up-Fenster und einem Explorerfenster? 

Eine Auflistung aller optionalen Parameter für das Pop-Up-Fenster gibt es wie immer bei SELFHTML.


----------



## cameeel (11. Dezember 2004)

der unterschied ist, dass ein popup fenster kein menü hat


----------



## Andreas Späth (11. Dezember 2004)

cAm3eel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> der unterschied ist, dass ein popup fenster kein menü hat


Wodurch es aber immernoch ein Browser Fenster ist.
Und auch Pop-Ups mit Menü nennen sich Pop-Up


----------



## cameeel (11. Dezember 2004)

ok hast recht ^^

 is jettz au egal habs einfach ohne "popup" gemacht und eben target="_blank" genomm, is zwar net so schön aber es geht gg


----------



## SilentWarrior (11. Dezember 2004)

Ähm eigentlich sind Links zum klicken da.  Bei SELFHTML steht ganz genau, wie du die Menüleiste ausblenden kannst.


----------

